# Im getting hitched



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well friends, after all the marriage talk that I have spouted about for the past few months. I was lucky enough tonight to propose to my best girl friend and she agreed to marry me. I told her that I spent more on the ring than I did on the brute force (what she doesn't know won't hurt her). Anyway I am proud that she is willing to be my wife and I thought I would share that with all my friends.. For all of you guys that are about to take the big plunge pm me and I will be glad to give you some advice. Sincerely RDWD.:kabong:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Congats!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Well friends, after all the marriage talk that I have spouted about for the past few months. I was lucky enough tonight to propose to my best girl friend and she agreed to marry me. :kabong:


what did all the other girlfriends say!?

Congrats and my condolences!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations...I got married about two months ago myself!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well................... I've lost another one 

Just kiddin! congrats! Now she has to do what you tell her to... (just kiddin BB I know you're probably reading this...  )

Here's the happy couple, look how he proposed...  

What? She won the drawing for a free painting?!?!?! Awsome!! What could it be?










Look at that face... I'd say she was surprised!










Awwwww....










http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1219655333213&ref=nf


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

everbody should do it once


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations! Now show us her new :bling:!!! post up some pics of that ring


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Its hard to get a good pic of such a tiny stone haha. Thanks for all the good wishes and condolences everbody. Im now working on talking her into letting us ride off from the wedding on the Brute.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

When she due?  





















j/k and congrats!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You should try and talk her into getting married at the Meet and Greet on the seat of your Brute.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

IBBruin, now that is a good idea, We could even toast with some of your special brew.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LIKE PHREEBSD SAID, CONGRATS & CONDOLENCES... LOL :slap: :sad6: :hitwithrock: :twak:



It isn't all bad...


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

****. hope you made the most of your single life


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations! It's nice to know all the "marriage is awful" talk didn't scare you off. Wishing you many happy years together.

D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> Congratulations...I got married about two months ago myself!!!


Congrats to you and your wife too.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Congratulations! It's nice to know all the "marriage is awful" talk didn't scare you off. Wishing you many happy years together.
> 
> D


Shoot I was leading most of that talk. 

Thanks for all the well wishes


----------

